# Harvesting



## GreenHit (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wondering what time of the light cycle is appropriate for chopping her dowm? I heard that you take em down right before the light cycle? Any truth to this? Thanx soo much!


----------



## gangalama (Feb 7, 2008)

Yahman, at least thats what i always do. I get em after they`ve had a nice long sleep.


----------



## headband (Feb 7, 2008)

a few outdoor growers i know chop before the sun comes out. Im giving my babys a full 24hr rest before my chop. idk if its beneficial, just what ive herd is good.


----------



## GreenHit (Feb 7, 2008)

hey thanx much. Im new here, so Im thankful for any help. I give it a try


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 7, 2008)

yes, since light destroys thc, it makes sense to chop before lights come on. in fact, I have seen it suggested to go dark for up to 2 weeks before a harvest.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 7, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> yes, since light destroys thc, it makes sense to chop before lights come on. in fact, I have seen it suggested to go dark for up to 2 weeks before a harvest.


 
sorry to hi jack this thread but does that mean i can hide a plant away in totally darkness before chopping her up , as i have to get rid of my lights  for a little while and didnt want to kill her as she is almost done ,:tokie:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 7, 2008)

I saw it on a seed sellers site somewhere Melissa.  asking here is a good way to gain a consensus.  good luck.


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 20, 2008)

I wouldn't keep her dark for 2 weeks, but I've always followed the rule of 3 days of darkness before harvest. It's suppose to fake the plant into thinking she is dying so that she will push all the thc from the plant into the buds.


----------

